# Lago di Superiore



## mario10 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich fang schon mal wieder an, meinen Urlaub fürs nächste Jahr zu planen.
Bis jetzt habe ich aber nicht mal einen Plan wos hingehen soll |kopfkrat.

Unter anderem kam der Lago di Superiore in Italien zu den Favouriten. War schon mal von euch jemand dort zum fischen? Vielleicht kann jemand seine Erfahrungen hier verraten.

mfg
Mario


----------



## jerkfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lago di Superiore*

Dort gewesen bin ich noch nicht. Haben allerdings auch vor, nächstes Jahr anstatt an den Po mal eine Woche an den Lago zu fahren. Gewässer scheint wirklich sehr interessant zu sein. Auserdem fischen mitten in der Natur, juckt mich schon sehr!!!

Peter und Team vom Wallercamp La Motta (über die man den Lago ja buchen kann) kann ich aber echt nur empfehlen! Sehr nette Jungs und echt alles top! Kollegen fahren schon seit zig Jahren regelmäßig zum Peter ins Camp an den Po und ich war 2007 auch das erste mal dabei und auch gleich begeistert! Super Service, viele lustige gemeinsame Abende, war echt top!!!

Wann hast du geplant an den Lago zu fahren?


----------



## mario10 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lago di Superiore*

Hi,

ich weiß noch nicht genau. Aber wahrscheinlich erst ab Juli, weil davor ist ja Schwarzbarsch, Karpfen und Zander gesperrt oder? Ich war zuvor noch nie in Italien beim Fischen, gibts da Jahreszeiten betreffend irgendwas zu sagen, wann man nicht bzw. fahren sollte?

Genau eben das Outdoorcamping in freier Natur juckt mich auch besonders. Wie siehts bei denen im Camp mit Reservierungen aus, muss man da schon sehr frühzeitig reservieren?

gruß
mario


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lago di Superiore*

Die Schonzeiten da unten weiß ich ausm Kopf ez auch net genau, müsste man mal das Inet fragen, oder eben bei den Jungs mal im Forum schaun...! 

Jahreszeiten is so ne Sache. Beim Buchen im Frühjahr is da halt immer das "Pokern" mit der Waller-Laichzeit...! In die wir damals, aufgrund des extrem langen Winters leider genau reingekommen sind und somit eine scheiß schwere Woche hatten...! Dumm gelaufen, kann man nichts machen...!

Bisl vorher solltest du bei den Jungs schon mal anfragen, wie es ausschaut...! Ich glaub, der Robert is hier im Forum sogar auch angemeldet, dächte mit ihm hier vor 1-2 Jahren mal geschrieben zu haben. Aber hab hier seitdem nichtsmehr von ihm gehört.

Bei Fragen bzgl der Fischerei am Lago und der Reservierung usw am besten mal in Peters Forum nachschauen und dich dort mal schlau machen! 

Genaueres kann ich dir auch gerne per PN zukommen lassen...! 

Grüßle,
Benni


----------



## mario10 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lago di Superiore*

Das Forum hab ich schon gefunden. Da kann man ne menge zum Lago lesen.

In die Laichzeit möchte ich natürlich nicht, das hatten wie dieses Jahr am Ebro und mit Waller ging garnichts. Unser Reiseveranstalter hatte gesagt, wir haben wohl die zwei schlechtesten Angelwochen in dem Jahr erwisch. #c:v

Also ich würd dann irgendwann zwischen Juli - Anfang September runter fahren. Ich brauch zum Glück nur ca. 4:30 runter.


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lago di Superiore*

Jow, das Forum is echt top, kann man nix sagen. Du kriegst jede Menge Infos aus erster Hand, besser kannst du es nicht haben!

Ja, so gings uns damals auch, hatte die beschissenste Woche des ganzen Jahres erwischt. In der Woche wurde "fast nichts" gefangen und es war sehr sehr schwer, überhaupt was ans Band zu kriegen, geschweigedenn, was gescheites...!

Ok, da haben wir es schon nen Zacken weiter...! Sind von uns glaub ich sowas um die 900km...!


----------

